# Is it possible to live in peace and quiet in Dubai



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I really need some help with advice and reassurance please after being forced to move out of an apartment block on The Palm Jumeirah due to frequent partying and constant noise from people on short lets, vacation or who are just inconsiderate. On top of that, we have loud road noise and are a dropping off point for party yachts. We are looking to live in a villa and I wonder if people can tell me that there is peace and quiet, especially at night, in communities such as Arabian Ranches, The Springs, and so on. Please warn me if your place is noisy or reassure me that peace and quiet is possible in Dubai. I need some quality of life and, most of all, a good night's sleep. I hope you can help me here as it's been driving me mad. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you want a quiet villa avoid Jumeira/Umm Suqeim if you don't want to be woken up by the call to prayer every morning at 5am and have locals using your street as a drag racing strip.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A quiet place with little traffic or construction?

If you still want an apartment look into the Greens. I live in one of the highrise towers by the golf course and it's pretty d*mn peaceful and comes with great views of the Marina skyline. Sitting on the balcony with a sundowner and watching the sun set behind the Marina towers is one of the best ways to end a day in Dubai.

The Greens is one of those places where the people who live there highly value it and those who don't live there, know absolutely nothing about it.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

TallyHo said:


> A quiet place with little traffic or construction?
> 
> If you still want an apartment look into the Greens. I live in one of the highrise towers by the golf course and it's pretty d*mn peaceful and comes with great views of the Marina skyline. Sitting on the balcony with a sundowner and watching the sun set behind the Marina towers is one of the best ways to end a day in Dubai.
> 
> The Greens is one of those places where the people who live there highly value it and those who don't live there, know absolutely nothing about it.


Totally agree, I'm also a happy Greener. 

However I think everywhere has some potential to be noisy due to potential proximity to roads/construction roads/mosques/party goers/the odd rooster so you just have to be really careful when choosing your accommodation. I live at one of the high rises next to the Regent School and now apparently is quite noisy at the back side of the building (facing the school) now that the construction for the new Panorama tower has started.

If is villas what you're after, I often go to The Lakes for evening walks and the silence after 8 PM can be unsettling! You only hear crickets and a dog every now and then. Really really peaceful and I imagine this applies for several other gated communities (Meadows, Springs, Arabian, etc). But as I said, just be really careful when choosing the area and if possible even visit late evening or morning during the weekends just to make sure everything meets your expectations.

Enjoy the silence


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

NO APARTMENT thanks. Too much scraping and banging from all around, above and below. Thanks for reassurance. Sounds good so far.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> If you want a quiet villa avoid Jumeira/Umm Suqeim if you don't want to be woken up by the call to prayer every morning at 5am and have locals using your street as a drag racing strip.


there's always some daft bint whining in 7 Days about chickens and cockerels in Jumeirah.

Yes, they are there, but whining about chickens is about as ridiculous as you can get!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Apartment or villa it will come down to neighbours. I live in the Ranches and 99% of the time it is peaceful. There is the odd kid screaming (nowt to do with me!), the occasional party over the road and the odd idiot that wants to drive at 200 kmph and try and slow down to 1 kmph to get over the speed bump within 10 yards.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

m1key said:


> Apartment or villa it will come down to neighbours. I live in the Ranches and 99% of the time it is peaceful. There is the odd kid screaming (nowt to do with me!), the occasional party over the road and the odd idiot that wants to drive at 200 kmph and try and slow down to 1 kmph to get over the speed bump within 10 yards.


I am hoping that the gated communities will have far fewer of the type of person who likes to party till the early hours than we have on The Palm. People roll in from the clubs at 3 am or later and start parties. Every weekend and often during the week.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Just to add. If you look at the Ranches, noise will differ in different places. In Palmera 1 & 2 you don't hear much in the way of road noise. Palmera 3 & 4 can get a bit off Al Qudra Rd. That said, the building works at the back of Palmera might affect some. You can also hear the cars at the autodrome on some days. Overall it is quiet and peaceful. You have Emirates Rd (or whatever it is now) on the other side and I would have thought chunks of Al Reem and Saheel will get noise from it. Don't go for desert view as they'll only go and build something there after you move in!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

StewartC said:


> I am hoping that the gated communities will have far fewer of the type of person who likes to party till the early hours than we have on The Palm. People roll in from the clubs at 3 am or later and start parties. Every weekend and often during the week.


There are some that will do it as they are far too important to worry about others. But overall security are pretty good at dealing with stuff here. The road access is very good now that the new Hessa St and Al Khail junctions are open. Just hoping they sort the exit traffic in the morning as it can take 10 minutes to get out when the schools are open.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Totally agree, I'm also a happy Greener.
> 
> I live at one of the high rises next to the Regent School and now apparently is quite noisy at the back side of the building (facing the school) now that the construction for the new Panorama tower has started.


So you're in Mosela towers. Do you have a view towards the lake/rest of the Greens, or the other way round? 
I'm just across the street in Fairways tower, facing your building. So tell me... can you see through our windows?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Byja said:


> So you're in Mosela towers. Do you have a view towards the lake/rest of the Greens, or the other way round?
> I'm just across the street in Fairways tower, facing your building. So tell me... can you see through our windows?


Hey, neighbor! Mosela - street view


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I live in Silicon Oasis, it's fairly chilled.

I'd also recommend The Greens, pretty much the only part of Dubai I'd purposely move to.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Needs to be a villa though so The Greens is out for me.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> ...the odd *rooster*...


Foghorn Leghorn - "Lovelorn Leghorn" - YouTube


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I would welcome any more suggestions and opinions on places in Dubai where my wife and I can live in peace and quiet in a HOUSE, please.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

StewartC said:


> I am hoping that the gated communities will have far fewer of the type of person who likes to party till the early hours than we have on The Palm. People roll in from the clubs at 3 am or later and start parties. Every weekend and often during the week.


Can't say I find the Palm that noisy, do hear the racers on a Friday early but doesn't really disturb. I guess it just depends which building and what neighbours!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

blazeaway said:


> Can't say I find the Palm that noisy, do hear the racers on a Friday early but doesn't really disturb. I guess it just depends which building and what neighbours!


We live at Marina Residences and overlook the fronds so get their party noise and the noise from neighbours in the building, many of whom are holidaymakers partying to all hours. One neighbour's kids use the corridor as a playground, upstairs are serial scrapers and downstairs shout and bang doors all day and night. The fire alarm is faulty and goes off 20 times a day, including the early hours of the morning. Aaaaaaaaaaaagh!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

StewartC said:


> We live at Marina Residences and overlook the fronds so get their party noise and the noise from neighbours in the building, many of whom are holidaymakers partying to all hours. One neighbour's kids use the corridor as a playground, upstairs are serial scrapers and downstairs shout and bang doors all day and night. The fire alarm is faulty and goes off 20 times a day, including the early hours of the morning. Aaaaaaaaaaaagh!


Sounds like we had a lucky escape as nearly went for Marina Residences but went for Oceana in the end!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Quiet there? What about the noise from the restaurant?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

StewartC said:


> Quiet there? What about the noise from the restaurant?


In Aegean, so isn't any. And we have a bar and a restaurant in walking distance! You should have a look


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

I lived in a works villa in Mirdiff, under the flight path and between two local mosques not quiet at all.....now have my own place in Springs very peaceful


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Live in green community, DIP and it's quiet and peaceful. A bit of a drive into the city but I'm happy to make the sacrifice for the peace and quiet. There are villas over here as well. HTH.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

We live in Mirdif, away from the flight path, little road noise but we do hear the call to prayer but we are growing immune to it. I sit typing on my patio and I hear nothing right now..... 

You do have to research, when you find a villa sit outside at different times of the day.....

I drive to Um Seqeim each day and have it down to 25 mins at 7am ...... Much better than my original journeys of 45 mins. Lots of trial error on different routes but now it's sorted!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

sooner the call to prayer than house or garage at 5 am. I am of an age where conservatory is more my cup of tea... Mirdif seems good value but the flight path issue seems to make it a dangerous choice


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

StewartC said:


> sooner the call to prayer than house or garage at 5 am. I am of an age where conservatory is more my cup of tea... Mirdif seems good value but the flight path issue seems to make it a dangerous choice


It's not difficult to find something off the flight path......we have seven houses on our little compound, two on either end hear a lot, us in the corners hear nothing! I can hear them on my roof, but not loud and not inside! We don't get any music, neighbour noise or racers.....we did get lucky!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Needs to be a villa though so The Greens is out for me.


Silicon Oasis contains 2 villa compounds. One is completely Emirates pilots, the other is half Emirates - with the remainder open for lease.

Incredibly expensive though, but DSO is pretty nice. The only problem is that you're quite far from 'new' Dubai, a round-trip to MoE or the Marina can easily be anywhere from 60-75km.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Still very interested in sensible insights about finding a quiet place to live in Dubai, please. Seems encouraging so far.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

SilverWood said:


> /snip


This is not the subject of this thread.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

This whole thread is making me feel very guilty.....


----------



## umar00 (Apr 23, 2013)

Put some cotton in your ears before going to sleep. All peace and quiet


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

umar00 said:


> Put some cotton in your ears before going to sleep. All peace and quiet


As the late, great George Carlin said: "Look at how stupid the average person is. And then realize that half the people are even more stupid.":focus:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I read a little bit of this thread yesterday but didn't get a chance to respond. Been living in the Springs since 2006 and I love the neighbourhood. The older residents already went through the incovenience of the road drilling, etc and while the houses are a bit dated now, I love the peace and quiet at night.

You can actually hear the crickets and the birds chirping. At the end of a hard days work, nothing better than some peace and tranquility!


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

m1key said:


> Apartment or villa it will come down to neighbours. I live in the Ranches and 99% of the time it is peaceful. There is the odd kid screaming (nowt to do with me!), the occasional party over the road and the odd idiot that wants to drive at 200 kmph and try and slow down to 1 kmph to get over the speed bump within 10 yards.


 i think we live close to each other ,we hear the same idiot!!!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

suzieirl said:


> i think we live close to each other ,we hear the same idiot!!!


There is more than 1 I'm afraid. However, the kid has been quiet recently


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

StewartC said:


> I really need some help with advice and reassurance please after being forced to move out of an apartment block on The Palm Jumeirah due to frequent partying and constant noise from people on short lets, vacation or who are just inconsiderate. On top of that, we have loud road noise and are a dropping off point for party yachts. We are looking to live in a villa and I wonder if people can tell me that there is peace and quiet, especially at night, in communities such as Arabian Ranches, The Springs, and so on. Please warn me if your place is noisy or reassure me that peace and quiet is possible in Dubai. I need some quality of life and, most of all, a good night's sleep. I hope you can help me here as it's been driving me mad. :fingerscrossed:


I was wondering if you also are getting out of the way before the "building sandcastles" in the crater beside Marina Residences? Does anybody know did Nakheel get funding for the building of the shopping centre? I guess that would get quite a few people to move.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

QOFE said:


> I was wondering if you also are getting out of the way before the "building sandcastles" in the crater beside Marina Residences? Does anybody know did Nakheel get funding for the building of the shopping centre? I guess that would get quite a few people to move.


Supposed to start in May, but then again...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you! I've been trying to google more information about it with no luck. Where would you get information about building projects? That sand castle building has been going on for several months now but the actual building project has not started.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

QOFE said:


> Thank you! I've been trying to google more information about it with no luck. Where would you get information about building projects? That sand castle building has been going on for several months now but the actual building project has not started.


Newspapers and Internet!


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

StewartC, so where did you settle in the end?

I think responses vary so much in this thread because everyone's tolerance to noise is different. I have seen probably 50 villas at AR with the main focus on 3BR Saheel, Savannah, 4BR Mirador, Alvorada and 95% of them are loud, while the other 5% which while silent had layouts I really didn't like or had a super tiny garden.

I am completely surprised that so many people live at AR and no one complains about the noise, which I think is super annoying. It is not a one time noise of passing vehicle every few mins, it is a constant noise of hundreds vehicles passing on the highway. And it doesn't get better during the day, as I have visited it during different days and hours.

The most funny are the agents, when I ask them if the villa is quiet? They obviously say yes, but when I come down I can see busy street from the garden and it's noisy as hell. When I ask them what the heck, they say _"Sir, but it is quite inside with the windows locked!"_ LOL.

Green Community Motor City is much quieter than AR.

Jumeirah Park is quiet and brand new villas are very nice but there are no facilities, swimming pools, parks. During the day it is a truman show and during the night it's a ghost town...

Green Community West is quiet despite the huge traffic on the roundabout. But yes, the roundabout and location...


----------



## saracen (Nov 23, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are any quiet areas in Diera? Ta.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

There are some quiet places, alas in my experience stay away from the heavily expat populations... we've lived in JLT and Tecom and sadly noisy/obnoxious/drunk ***Brits*** cause most of my headaches... its a small minority but it doesn't reflect well on the rest of us...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Al Furjan, both the villas and apartments are among the quieter developments in Dubai


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

saracen said:


> Does anyone know if there are any quiet areas in Diera? Ta.


Yes, there are but it depends. Villas located at the Golf Creek (where Park Hyatt is) are very nice, well maintained, they come with private swimming pools and garden. The problem is that they are very hard to come by, if something is available it's grabbed within 48 hours. Waiting list is 6+ months. Villas are priced at 350,000+ (depending on the location and views). Some of the villas are noisy, e.g. the ones facing the street where Deira City Center is. Overall it is probably the nicest area in Dubai to live in my opinion.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd say the quietest areas include Jumeira and Umm Suqeim, All villas, all have walled gardens, the internal streets aren't busy. Yet you're close to everything. The best areas to live in Dubai, in my view. The Park Hyatt villas are on the wrong side of town and for a western expat, far from most of what you need. 

Any settled area is going to have some kind of noise. People make noises. Gardeners make noises. Children make noises. External A/C units make noises. Cars coming and going make noises. That's why they're settled areas. If you want genuine silence there's always the desert....


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I didn't say that Golf Creek villas have the best location, although it is not that bad and I wouldn't mind being on the other "wrong" side. Creek area is absolutely lovely and the closest Deira City Center is a very good shopping mall.

As someone mentioned before, Jumeirah / Umm Suqeim is a "fortune cookie". I gave up after seeing 10 villas in these areas. Most of the independent villas were built in like 1970-80, lots of places are completely run down yet landlords are asking AR prices which is ridiculous. Compounds are usually newer but I am not interested in the compounds. I agree that these areas are generally quiet if you don't mind the proximity of the mosques.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

Have you had a look into Jumeirah Island/Jumeirah Park area? Very nice and quiet....


----------



## jgw99 (May 26, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> I'd say the quietest areas include Jumeira and Umm Suqeim, All villas, all have walled gardens, the internal streets aren't busy. Yet you're close to everything. The best areas to live in Dubai, in my view.


Agree with what was said ^^^^^^


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

My apartment block is like a ghost town. there are only half the rooms occupied on our floor, and nobody above or below.

Loverly view of the Palm, Atlantis and the palm marina as well.

Only once did we hear noise when someone moved in (up one floor, one to the right) - the people with the baby under them soon put a stop to that 

Its not places that are noisy in the main, its people.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

looper said:


> Have you had a look into Jumeirah Island/Jumeirah Park area? Very nice and quiet....


I have not seen any villa at Jumeirah Islands to be honest. I did pass through the common areas and it looks stunning. However pretty much all of the villas there are coming with swimming pool which I don't want, also I am not a fan their layouts as I prefer open plan kitchen/living.

Jumeirah Park villas are great in my opinion, they are brand new and often no one lived in some of the units before. Quality of finishes seem to be very good and they come with brand new appliances. Fantastic layouts (especially 3BR Large, didn't see 4BR). Location wise this is excellent choice and very quiet. The only problem is that it is a deserted community, I drove there few times at 7-8pm and it looks like a ghost town, in the afternoon it looks even worse due to lack of trees, shades and any kind of life form (even no single cockroach there . This is probably due to lack of parks and facilities (no pools, gyms), although they did open a playground recently from what I have noticed.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

Malbec said:


> I have not seen any villa at Jumeirah Islands to be honest. I did pass through the common areas and it looks stunning. However pretty much all of the villas there are coming with swimming pool which I don't want, also I am not a fan their layouts as I prefer open plan kitchen/living.
> 
> Jumeirah Park villas are great in my opinion, they are brand new and often no one lived in some of the units before. Quality of finishes seem to be very good and they come with brand new appliances. Fantastic layouts (especially 3BR Large, didn't see 4BR). Location wise this is excellent choice and very quiet. The only problem is that it is a deserted community, I drove there few times at 7-8pm and it looks like a ghost town, in the afternoon it looks even worse due to lack of trees, shades and any kind of life form (even no single cockroach there . This is probably due to lack of parks and facilities (no pools, gyms), although they did open a playground recently from what I have noticed.


you asked for quiet  

Jumeirah Park is still being developed and the people I know living there use the facilities of Jumeirah Islands. If you want a almost villa like feel check out Jumeirah Heigths. The 2BR duplex apartments are huge, open plan kitchen and feel almost like a villa. The 3BR are also very very nice!


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> I'd say the quietest areas include Jumeira and Umm Suqeim, All villas, all have walled gardens, the internal streets aren't busy. Yet you're close to everything. The best areas to live in Dubai, in my view......



Fully agree to this. I live in Al Badaa, Jumeirah 1 and its so quiet that we can sleep with the windows open at night... during the winter nights this a real bonus.


----------

